
Show HN: Understand and improve your sleep health - ruthienachmany
https://www.jointherest.com
======
breck
Interesting. Improving sleep is something I can't recommend enough.

I don't see step #1 as "wear a sleep tracker". IMO that should be #1. I've
been wearing sleep trackers since 2014 (first the MS Band, then Band 2, then
Charge 2 and now Ionic after MS discontinued the band). So I have 5 years of
data (approaching 2 thousand night's worth of data!), which makes analysis and
recommendations and experiments far easier.

Maybe you do incorporate that later on in the flow, but I was surprised I
didn't see it on page 1.

~~~
ruthienachmany
Hey! So cool that you have that much data :) Would love to hear more about
your thoughts if you're open to chatting - ruthie@jointherest.com

------
data4lyfe
You guys should have some more content. It's not believable at the moment that
it's anything more than the typical stuff I read about on the internet.

Think podcasts, long-form testimonials, what it's about, etc...

~~~
ruthienachmany
Hey! Thank you for sharing that. I'd love to hear more about what kind of
content would be interesting if you're open to chatting -
ruthie@jointherest.com.

